# choosing a new a pet...



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

So if you had to choose another pet (other than A CHIHUAHUA) what would your choice be and why?:toothy10: :dog::homework:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

If I HAD to choose anything else, it would be a mini french bulldog!! I've always wanted one, and actually almost adopted one before we found Leo. But I've read so many terrible and sad stories about their health issues so I couldn't give in!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> If I HAD to choose anything else, it would be a mini french bulldog!! I've always wanted one, and actually almost adopted one before we found Leo. But I've read so many terrible and sad stories about their health issues so I couldn't give in!


Thats what my answer was going to be! They are so cute! If not a french bulldog, I'd probably get a dalmation. But because of their health issues as well, I decided on Zeus.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

I would probably get a pomeranian, I think they are so cute. Not as cute as our fur babies though, lol!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I absolutely ADORE my chihuahuas,but I'd love to have a toy poodle,and do the trimming myself.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Jennin24 said:


> I would probably get a pomeranian, I think they are so cute. Not as cute as our fur babies though, lol!


Ive got a friend who has 2 poms and they are beautiful!!The boy is red and girl is black.The boy is a little bigger than the little girl.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Hm... I'd get a Doberman. They are so beautiful.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd get a beagle. I had one as a child for 12 wonderful years. Best dog ever. Also the most frustrating dog ever. Eventually I am going to get one, but living in an apartment with a howling hound sounds like a disaster waiting to happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I'd get a beagle. I had one as a child for 12 wonderful years. Best dog ever. Also the most frustrating dog ever. Eventually I am going to get one, but living in an apartment with a howling hound sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


We have 2.Good dogs!Betsy and Droopy


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Erm I would have to say I would be stuck in between a Pomeranian and Pug. I never got a Pomeranian because of the long hair and Pug didn't happen because of the health issues. But when I older I would love to get one of each, when I have more experience with dogs and I have more time.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I would love a rottweiler, BUT I dont have the room for one. Or the $$ to feed it!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

We are all putting so many different ones. Lol. This is interesting


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

I am a die hard chi lover, but if i were to get another breed it would be a yorkie. I think they are adorable.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Yorkie have caught my eye for a LONG time!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

If it were any animal, I would get a horse. I have ridden and shown horses my entire life until I started college 2 years ago, but my family couldn't afford for me to have my own horse. When I can afford it, I will go back to riding and have my own!

If it were a dog... I'm not sure. My dad owned a Rottweiler that was the best dog on the planet. He was huge and looked frightening but was the sweetest dog. So maybe a Rottweiler.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I want another French mastiff best dogs ever!! My fave dogs! Hubby's BFF got one a few months ago and it kills me it's not my dog lol! 

I think we might get a Doberman in the near future! After watching videos posted here and YouTube and reading about them I think I'm in love!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not really a cat person but exotic shorthaired cats are the most adorable things (apart from Chi's of course). They are like a persian with a short coat and their faces are just so comical I think one would be great to have around just to lighten the mood.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

We had actually been dead set on getting a French Bulldog until we came across Brew at a shelter. I wouldn't really like an Italian greyhound or Chinese Crested Powderpuff. I also someday really want chickens and cows


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Did someone say Doberman?! Ripley is awesome, but very time consuming! I've always wanted a big dog. I love animals in general, I can't pick just one. Although I not a fan of long haired pets. I'd like to get a hedgehog one day.









"That pancakes' not big enough or both of us!"









Snoozin' with Snarf


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I would really love an Oriental Shorthair cat. Although, I have recently discovered a fondness within me for Malteses after seeing little Ava here. She is so cute!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I would like to get a calico munchkin kitten. Always wanted one.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> I would really love an Oriental Shorthair cat


Hehe, we both have a thing for odd looking cats obviously. My uncle had a ginger oriental shorthair who was absolutely beautiful but unfortunately he passed away at a young age


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I would love to get another Basenji. I truly love the breed and still miss the one we had when I was growing up.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I love horses also. Love cats as well, especially Bengals. 
As for other dog breeds I love them all, literally all of them, purebred or not. 
I especially ADORE American Pits, Whippets, Malinois, Caucasian Ovcharka & Akita.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Bianca00 said:


> Did someone say Doberman?! Ripley is awesome, but very time consuming! I've always wanted a big dog. I love animals in general, I can't pick just one. Although I not a fan of long haired pets. I'd like to get a hedgehog one day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ohhh Kristen, I LOVE chocolate Dobies!!! Yours is stunning!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I would be torn between a basenji and a shiba inu. Similar dogs (personality wise), just from different continents!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

If it had to be a dog, then i'd chose a whippet or italian greyhound. Otherwise I'd choose a Parrot or some bird that can talk and do tricks!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

A miniature greyhound. I love how graceful looking they are.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

missy_r said:


> If it were any animal, I would get a horse. I have ridden and shown horses my entire life until I started college 2 years ago, but my family couldn't afford for me to have my own horse. When I can afford it, I will go back to riding and have my own!
> 
> If it were a dog... I'm not sure. My dad owned a Rottweiler that was the best dog on the planet. He was huge and looked frightening but was the sweetest dog. So maybe a Rottweiler.


Horses are amazing. They are crazy expensive though- it's been hard for me to keep my boy while going through college.
I've never been in the show ring though. Always wanted to. After I get done with school, I want to go for it.




Bianca00 said:


> Did someone say Doberman?! Ripley is awesome, but very time consuming! I've always wanted a big dog. I love animals in general, I can't pick just one. Although I not a fan of long haired pets. I'd like to get a hedgehog one day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, Ripley is stunning!!! And the picture with Snarf! Adorable... I'm jealous. 
I'm dying to get one someday, though there's no chance right now. They seem like a lot of dog though - I'd have to consider whether or not one would even fit my lifestyle. So for now I've just been doing research.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would LOVE a retired greyhound rescue! They're not good companions for chis though. Before we chose Odie, we were thinking of an italian greyhound. My husband and I agreed that once we own a place with a yard instead of our condo, that we'll look into fostering old dogs that no one wants and give them a good retirement.

Honestly though, I just don't see how I could ever love another animal as much as I love Odie.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

An Irish Wolfhound. I'd met a few back when working for the vets and doggy daycare and fell madly in love. I can't do it, though. Their lifespans are very short, usually 5-7 years and in all honesty that would just break my heart. I already believe 100% that my own heart will stop the moment Kahlua crosses the rainbow bridge; as I cannot go a day without her; and I'm pretty sure she's going to be around for a LONG time still. But 5-7 years I couldn't do.... They are beautiful, sweet dogs though.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

cherper said:


> If it had to be a dog, then i'd chose a whippet or italian greyhound. Otherwise I'd choose a Parrot or some bird that can talk and do tricks!!


Fave parrot video of all time!! Hahahahha


----------



## bgmacaw (Mar 24, 2012)

cherper said:


> Otherwise I'd choose a Parrot or some bird that can talk and do tricks!!


We have a blue and gold macaw. Sometimes it's a challenge to get him to shut up. It's like having a two year old with a permanently attached megaphone and buzz saw. Trick training, beyond a few basics like 'step up', is more difficult with them but, don't worry, you'll have 50+ years to train them. 

If I were to pick another non-Chi dog, I'd probably go with a Corgi, Toy Fox Terrier or a Papillon.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you LS & Nicole!
She weights 62-65lbs which is normal, but my husband calls her a 'miniature' Dobe.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

cherper said:


> If it had to be a dog, then i'd chose a whippet or italian greyhound. Otherwise I'd choose a Parrot or some bird that can talk and do tricks!!


I have a cockatiel.Got him when my daughter was 5 years old.he was only 4 months old.My daughter is now "22" and Frankie the bird is still here!They have a long life span.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

It was interesting to hear all of the different choices.My husband wants a bigger dog when we get to the retirement age,BUT i'm pretty sure I will still want a small one to rock ,tote and stay small.But I think those standard poodles are absolutely beautiful!!Just dont think i would be able to handle a big dog.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great Dane- but my husband would kill me LOL


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

For us it just seems they choose us, some kind of circumstance that has us helping something and it ends up staying with us because we just know it won't be as happy as it is with us. Last go before Caesar (our new 5 year old) was a kitty in distress. Time before that was a wonderful shepherd mix who was hours away from starving, and time before that was a Pit Mix who is currently on Lake Erie fishing for Walleye, he's my Dad's best friend. We have lucked into some amazing finds. So we just keep our hearts open and the vet on standby and when it's meant it happens. 

If I was to looking into a breed, I'm not actually sure I could lock into one specific and I would most likely look at our Humane Society or use PetFinder (combo or shelters, humane societies & rescues) and one of their faces would tell me "this is the one".


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LostLakeLua said:


> An Irish Wolfhound. I'd met a few back when working for the vets and doggy daycare and fell madly in love. I can't do it, though. Their lifespans are very short, usually 5-7 years and in all honesty that would just break my heart. I already believe 100% that my own heart will stop the moment Kahlua crosses the rainbow bridge; as I cannot go a day without her; and I'm pretty sure she's going to be around for a LONG time still. But 5-7 years I couldn't do.... They are beautiful, sweet dogs though.


Irish wolfhounds are def one of my fave breeds. I would love one some day. I just have really enjoyed the "tiny" element of the chis. 


Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Fave parrot video of all time!! Hahahahha
> 
> Mike the African Grey sings I Kissed a Girl - YouTube


OMG that was hilarious!My daughter and I cracked up!!!!


----------

